# How often should a bunny poop?



## icrewtoo (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I was just wondering how much a bunny should poop on any given day?

My bun is a 3-yr old male, lionhead mix. He usually leaves a nice amount in his litterbox throughout the day, but I've noticed the past couple days he's only been going in the morning and the evening, but not during the day. Not sure if this is something I am just noticing now, or if it is a new development. He's still eating, drinking and acting normal, nothing unusual in behavior.

Does the amount of poop matter, or is it ok so long as everything looks normal and he's still producing?

Thanks much!


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 2, 2012)

As long as his hay consumption hasn't changed, and he is still pooping and acting ok, I wouldn't worry about it. My Samson bun doesn't poop a ton during the day, maybe a couple times? He hangs out away from the litter box most of the day then comes backs and poops at night


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 2, 2012)

The amount is more important than the number of times.


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 2, 2012)

I was wondering this myself and looked up that rabbits can make up to 140 'pellets' a day. I feel like my rabbit goes more than that but I clean up after him. Since he doesn't use his litter box, I see the quantity. I also noticed my rabbit Buster seems to go more at night, from 10 pm- 9am. But he makes a few pellets during the day as well. As long your rabbit is eating hay, he should be fine.. :rabbithop


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 2, 2012)

Some are neater than others too. Commander Bun-Bun was a very special girl. She would only pee and poo in her hutch--one spot for each function. The others are the reason I bought a shop vac. They'd pee in the hutch and in the litter box, but it was a free for all with the poo.


----------



## icrewtoo (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies. This puts my mind at ease


----------

